# Ft Collins FT



## LabskeBill (Nov 12, 2012)

Greetings:

Would some one describe the terrain the FT is held on? - In particular the Derby. I know this might be difficult to answer. But thanks
Billb


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

It's pretty much high desert from what I remember from last year. It's 100 degrees here now I sure wish we could head up there. Looking forward to seeing y'all in Meeker this year.


If you have Google Earth here are the coordinates for the Land 40.605 , -104.898 and the Water 40.505 , -104.985

Hope this helps.


----------



## LabskeBill (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you 
BillB


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

It will be hot - it almost always is at this Field Trial. There will be some rolling terrain with sage brush and some ravines. We have had a lot of moisture, so the cover may be high.


----------



## LabskeBill (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Ted
BillBlochowiak


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Ted Shih said:


> It will be hot - it almost always is at this Field Trial. There will be some rolling terrain with sage brush and some ravines. We have had a lot of moisture, so the cover may be high.


Hello it is SUMMER.....but we always survive the weekend and have fun.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

How did things go today? Was heat an issue? 
Good luck to all.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Judges and workers watched the dogs carefully for the heat issue.

QUAL callbacks: 1,4,7,10,13,15,16,22,24 9 dogs to the 4th in the morning.

Open to start water blind in the morning.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

​anyone have Open callbacks?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Good luck to BOTH you TWO in the Qual!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Q result:
1st: Catch - Trott
2nd: Cheyenne - Milligan
3rd: Bandit - Peterson
4th: Riot - Munhollon, D. 
RJ: Rambo - Trott
JAMS: Doc - Mackey; Ketch - Veum; Cash - Milligan


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

FOM said:


> Q result:
> 1st: Catch - Trott
> 2nd: Cheyenne - Milligan
> 3rd: Bandit - Peterson
> ...


Way to go Lainee. You and hubby have got a monopoly on those 4th place ribbons
Here's to you both putting some brighter colors on your mantle
Good Luck and keep it up!!! 

Congrats to you both


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I didn't handle little riot this weekend, David did and I'm awfully proud of them! We will forget the coaching from the gallery and mumbling under my breath as I watched him  talk about nerve wracking! Hahahaha


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Anyone have callbacks for
- Open?
- Amateur?
- Derby?
Thanks, Ted


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Obviously you're not, but I thought you were there?
All i know is that 20 are back to the Open 4th and we're not one of them.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

19 back to the 3rd series of the amateur. Starts with #10.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Charles C. said:


> 19 back to the 3rd series of the amateur. Starts with #10.



Any idea who the 19 dogs are?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Mark Littlejohn said:


> Obviously you're not, but I thought you were there?
> All i know is that 20 are back to the Open 4th and we're not one of them.



Yes, I am here. But, don't know callbacks, obviously.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> Any idea who the 19 dogs are?


#10 is back. That's the extent of my knowledge. :razz:


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur Results (as reported to me)

1. Kitty, O/H Ted Shih, New AFC
2. Sleuth, O/H Barb Howard
3. Annie, O/H Al Moroz
4. Butler, O/H Derek Smith
- Don't know JAMS

Thanks to the Judges, Jeff Schoonover, and David Hare, the members of the Fort Collins Retriever Club, and the bird boys for their hard work over the weekend.

Thanks also to Kenny Trott and Marcy Wright for their work with Kitty and me.

Ted


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Way to go Ted! Major congrats to you, AFC Freeridin Miss Kitty and HRK.


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

:razz:Congrats to all the dogs that placed and their people. Special to ms kitty and her people Ted. A difficult task.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

OPEN resutls:
1st #1 o/Mueller h/Trott
2nd #50 O/Howard
3rd #49 O/ E McCartney
4th # 34 O/K Fregelette H/ Trott
RJ # #8 O/Dunn H/ Milligan
Jams #5,6,10,12,25, 26,37,40,44,48

We had some great help just not a lot of it, but all the club members worked their arses off to get this done.

Way to go Amateur handlers in the Open


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Only have one Derby placement and that is the WINNER (CHICKEN DINNER)#3 Blackfoot's Smok'n Hot Ember O/H Thierry Mahon

Big Congrats, the Boss will be happy Monday buddy.

Congrats also go out to Ted and Miss Kitty on AM win and being AFC titled


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Great! Amateur 3rd for Banana Who "Annie". 
Congrats to Al & Lou Moroz


----------

